# '90 Muffler question



## Jubar (May 27, 2005)

I had the muffler replaced on my '90 Nissan Maxima automatic last week (last time it was replaced was 2001). It sounds sort of loud and rumbly when I start the car and it idles or when accelerating. At highway speed sound is ok. Also, car is sluggish on acceleration, and takes about 12 miles at highway speed to completely settle into high gear now (tach usually is right on 2 once I'm up to 55-60, and is now at 2.3ish until that first 12 miles of the day).

Do new mufflers require a break in period? Or can new mufflers sometimes be bad? Is there a possible relation between new muffler and sluggish acceleration? 

Your advice is appreciated!


----------

